# Life-Size Lord of Darkness



## MaskedMayhem (Mar 19, 2012)

This is the second of my 3 life-size projects for The Darkness haunted attraction's Monster Museum in St. Louis, MO: The Lord of Darkness as inspired by the 1985 film "Legend".


























More on this project can be found on blog.grimstonestudios.com


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

nice looking piece!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

That is one mean looking dude.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Super awssss!


----------



## JustJimAZ (Aug 19, 2010)

Ummm. Wow.
That is an amazing build! And I am loving the blog too.
What is the next build?


----------



## MaskedMayhem (Mar 19, 2012)

JustJimAZ: The next creature is an overly-muscled viral zombie from the upcoming horror novel "Apocalypse of Enoch" It will travel with the author for a summer book tour. I'll be adding pics to the blog next week.

Thanks for the look and the comments, gang!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

That is one impressive prop. What is he made of?


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

Whoooaaa!!! I have to agree, that is one impressive prop!!! I would also like to know what you cast him out of.


----------



## Jaybo (Mar 2, 2009)

Nice! Darkness is my all time favorite character from the movie Legend. This guy is very impressive.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Absolutely Amazing. You are super talented.


----------



## Devil (Nov 10, 2008)

Very Cool... great job..!


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Holy crap on a cracker! That is AWESOME!


----------



## MaskedMayhem (Mar 19, 2012)

Howdy Gang!

The Lord of Darkness here is the original as no mold has been made of him yet. He is skinned in Magic Sculp and/or StyroSpray over foam. Thanks for looking and thanks for the kind words!

Hope I didn't double-post this reply (I'm still new to forums).


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: He is one amazing prop and looks just like Tim Curry in _Legend_. Quite impressive!!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Impressive job, he looks great.


----------



## Dead Things (Apr 4, 2009)

Absolutely amazing, you have some mad skills!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

He is amazing! Excellent job!!!!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

wow!


----------



## lissat (Jul 1, 2010)

That's amazing!


----------



## BIGANT (Jul 13, 2010)

I keep throwing money at the screen but nothing is happening!


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Fantastically wicked!


----------



## MaskedMayhem (Mar 19, 2012)

My fantastic thanks! And thanks to you all for looking!


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

That will give you nightmares. great prop.


----------



## Daphne (Oct 18, 2006)

I just saw this! Have mercy, that thing is amazing!!


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Holy crud!!! That's amazing!!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Holy ****ake!!! That is one impressive-looking-kick-ass prop!!!!!!


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Wow! That is freakin' awesome! That has such great detailing.


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

I love it that it makes me sick... The old saying "someone better than you out there..." is true. I always wanted the costume they used in the movie.


----------

